# Tree Service Association



## sgreanbeans (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been asked to organize a Tree Service Association by one of the City's that I work for, this is so they can establish an ordinance that covers who get a business license and sets a standard in proper care ( I think it is really cool that they are concerned about who is running the streets with a saw). 
I have never worked this type of request before, I was wondering if any of you already have a local group or have set one up, please, anyone have pointers to go in the right direction? would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 9, 2010)

yup i did one for my city go to arbor day foundation 100 arbor ave Nebraska city ne 68410 tom trees


----------

